# 1992 Nissan Stanza



## ccm454 (Sep 13, 2007)

Can someone please tell me where to find the thermostat & would it be
vert difficult to replace?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a bit of a pain to get to, as the thermostat housing actually bolts to the water pump housing. Standing in front of the vehicle, the thermostat housing will be on your left, near the bottom of the engine. If my memory's correct, it's the lower radiator house that connects to the housing. I believe I used to remove the radiator assy. out of the way whenever possible, but I got fat arms! I would highly recommend you use a genuine Nissan thermostat. The part number is: 21200-0C811


----------

